
I’m a Paraplegic Who Used to Smuggle Ecstasy in My Wheelchair - paulpauper
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgxdjg/im-a-paraplegic-who-used-to-smuggle-ecstasy-in-my-wheelchair
======
ThePowerOfFuet
The cops raided his place and found nothing, yet he plead guilty anyway?

Mind blown.

